# Game Wardens need help.



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Texas Game Wardens need help locating those responsible for committing Hunter Harassment. This duck blind, built specifically to accommodate paraplegic, quadriplegic, and Wounded Warriors hunters, was destroyed sometime between Sunday, Dec 10 and Thursday, Dec 14. The sides and floor were cut and thrown into the water. The location is Port Aransas, TX in Aransas Bay East Flats near the Island Moorings and Airport. Possible suspect boat involved is a white Majek with an older Pro V 150. Please contact Operation Game Thief - 1.800.792.GAME(4263)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I saw on facebook that they know who it was. There is a video of a guy confronting the apparent culprit.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Hope someone had a game camera near by. Maybe they'll catch them. What goes around comes back around and gets ya in the *****!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I saw on facebook that they know who it was. There is a video of a guy confronting the apparent culprit.


Link or page?


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

StinkBait said:


> Link or page?


Go to the Game Wardens facebook page.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nail that sob.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sorry POS


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If it ends up being who some are claiming it is, this is going to be ugly...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hunters*

Iâ€™m still trying to figure out what was done wrong here, why is this harassment.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

So Gater, you're OK with someone destroying someone else's property?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

boom! said:


> If it ends up being who some are claiming it is, this is going to be ugly...


Yep, he is a professor of marine biology...and a Ph.D. at that...at TAMUCC where our oldest attends. He graduated TAMU with a degree in biology and oceanic science and knows better.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

the alleged culprit's profile was up on the page, I clicked on it to expand and it took me to a broken link, then I went back and the picture wasn't there. Someone well educated if I recall, MD or PHD


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm all for getting those unable out hunting, but that blind sounds like it is very close to the houses. Our area has similar issues. Guides bring multiple groups of hunters to blinds they built a couple of hundred feet away from houses. They start blasting at dawn and it goes all day long, since they do multiple group trips. It gets old fast. Last year someone burned those blinds down on evening when they were empty. The issue is the guide is too lazy and cheap to run his clients a bit further down the ditch so they won't bother homeowners. This equates to homeowner harassment. How would all those hunters like it if we set up blinds in their back yards and blasted all day for weeks on end? Something to think about. I hunt, and allow friends to use my place to access hunting, but there needs to be some consideration of others by both sides. I'm not seeing the hunter harassment with the Port A issue, no one was hunting, and the blind is available to the public. I believe it was wrong , but not illegal. Props to those who made the efforts to get the disabled out hunting. Maybe a little more thought about location would help the situation.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Blind*



bearwhiz said:


> So Gater, you're OK with someone destroying someone else's property?


No not at all, I have had it done to me but the key thing you are missing is itâ€™s not someone elseâ€™s property.

Like On the Hooked said, wrong but not illegal in my eyes.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> I'm all for getting those unable out hunting, but that blind sounds like it is very close to the houses. Our area has similar issues. Guides bring multiple groups of hunters to blinds they built a couple of hundred feet away from houses. They start blasting at dawn and it goes all day long, since they do multiple group trips. It gets old fast. Last year someone burned those blinds down on evening when they were empty. The issue is the guide is too lazy and cheap to run his clients a bit further down the ditch so they won't bother homeowners. This equates to homeowner harassment. How would all those hunters like it if we set up blinds in their back yards and blasted all day for weeks on end? Something to think about. I hunt, and allow friends to use my place to access hunting, but there needs to be some consideration of others by both sides. I'm not seeing the hunter harassment with the Port A issue, no one was hunting, and the blind is available to the public. I believe it was wrong , but not illegal. Props to those who made the efforts to get the disabled out hunting. Maybe a little more thought about location would help the situation.


Kind of like everyone else during dove season? Or everyone in the hill country during deer season? Maybe a little consideration of others is in order. You might live on the coast, but you don't own it.

I'm thinking that since there is a wanted poster on the OGT page that there was indeed some laws broken.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm staying out of this debate but by building a blind on PUBLIC property it itself becomes PUBLIC property. Texas does not allow private blinds on the coast. There is a code of ethics among hunters but the blind debate it a rabbit hole I'm not going down.

I'm out.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

gater said:


> Iâ€™m still trying to figure out what was done wrong here, why is this harassment.


I thought it was private barrier land, not waterway.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

My money is on a duck doing the crime.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The flyer does state "...those involved in committing Hunter Harassment by intentionally destroying a duck blind." It further states in a following paragraph that "The blind was custom built by a charity organization for the sole purpose of taking paraplegic, quadriplegic, and Wounded Warriors hunting." I am thinking this is not an ordinary case scenario...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

gater said:


> Iâ€™m still trying to figure out what was done wrong here, why is this harassment.


I think that since the bay is public and technically so was the blind, that the TP&WD is attacking from the harassment angle to make something stick.

I am not siding with the sorry arse who destroyed the blind by any means ..... just trying to be honest. Hopefully the TP&WD prevails.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyone wants to think they own the public waters when it comes to duck hunting, and if your blind is too close to MY blind then I'll just destroy it. Quick fix is stop all duck hunting on public bays. I don't think most people want that. Easy fix is everyone act right.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

The guys should just settle this with pistols at dawn and be done with it. Sometimes violence is the answer to this ****.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I have friends that Ben Malone has taken out duck hunting on his accessible air boat to those blinds. If GW has a reward, they must have evidence against the culprit.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

You don't want to hear duck hunters shoot... don't build on the marsh. Not much different than these home buyers near me. They buy a house next to a gun range that has been there forever and then want the guys customers to quit shooting after 7pm. :spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Category5 said:


> Everyone wants to think they own the public waters when it comes to duck hunting, and if your blind is too close to MY blind then I'll just destroy it. Quick fix is stop all duck hunting on public bays. I don't think most people want that. Easy fix is everyone act right.


Well, if that is how it should be, maybe ban fishing in public water. I don't think people want that either. It's public water and is for all to use in a legal manner. (I don't duck hunt)


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

boom! said:


> If it ends up being who some are claiming it is, this is going to be ugly...


I know the guy, and I just can't believe it....he has much better things to do, and I think these guys got their wires crossed and are blaming the wrong person...this guy isn't necessarily a "hands on" type guy if you know what I mean....he has people to do stuff....LOL...

and, knowing where the guy lives, wondering how close the blind is? I mean, it kind of looks like the area across from his house, but I mean, that's literally 400 feet from his house....are you allowed to hunt that close in Nueces County? I know in Padre Isles (and the City of Corpus Christi) you can't hunt within 1,000 feet of a residence....

I don't think we're getting the whole story here folks....I've inquired...
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> The flyer does state "...those involved in committing Hunter Harassment by intentionally destroying a duck blind." It further states in a following paragraph that "The blind was custom built by a charity organization for the sole purpose of taking paraplegic, quadriplegic, and Wounded Warriors hunting." I am thinking this is not an ordinary case scenario...


no, we're not getting the whole story here...there's a bunch that doesn't add up...
snookered


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Wrong on so many levels, but is it illegal? Will be very interesting to read the whole story when the rest of the facts are known.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

KIKO said:


> I have friends that Ben Malone has taken out duck hunting on his accessible air boat to those blinds. If GW has a reward, they must have evidence against the culprit.


well, the point of Operation GameThief is to ask the public for information....if they already HAD solid evidence, there would have been an arrest made and no need for the poster...and, since GT has gotten involved asking for info, sounds like the guy they accused of destroying the blinds might not have been the correct guy....

we're not getting all the info at this stage, but time will tell...
snookered


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

All for some stupid red heads.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Category5 said:


> Everyone wants to think they own the public waters when it comes to duck hunting, and if your blind is too close to MY blind then I'll just destroy it. Quick fix is stop all duck hunting on public bays. I don't think most people want that. Easy fix is everyone act right.


You cant own a blind on public property or it becomes public property and destruction of public property is against the law I think.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Blind*



Texashookset said:


> I thought it was private barrier land, not waterway.


Aransas Bay East Flats near Island Moorings Airport. Not that familiar with the area, is that spoils.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Blind*



Bustin Chops said:


> You cant own a blind on public property or it becomes public property and destruction of public property is against the law I think.


If I build a blind in the bay it is public property. Then comes along Bustin Chops
and he is hunting that blind everytime I go out there. Instead of me Bustin Chops (pun intended) I tear down the blind I built. Iâ€™m not a lawyer but I donâ€™t believe there is anything illegal about that.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> You don't want to hear duck hunters shoot... don't build on the marsh. Not much different than these home buyers near me. They buy a house next to a gun range that has been there forever and then want the guys customers to quit shooting after 7pm. :spineyes::spineyes:


Or buy a condo/house in Mid-town Houston then go on the news every night to complain about the homeless people there.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

This is what a love about 2CoolFishing. I think â€œYup I agreeâ€ then I read someone elseâ€™s comments and think â€œ yes he is rightâ€. But I end up not knowing what is right. Everyone has a valid argument tho.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Gater its tidal (public)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

The law should never have to be involved, ethics should rule the day. Problem is everyone wants to claim spots and then it all devolves from there. Add in guides wanting to build an "outfitter" business hunting on public lands, now you REALLY got someone who thinks they have first right to every cove and every point because they were too cheap to lease any dirt but we're all in for the $1,000 in lumber at McCoys, so now they own those spots. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

essayons75 said:


> Or buy a condo/house in Mid-town Houston then go on the news every night to complain about the homeless people there.


Donâ€™t worry, weâ€™re moving all the homeless inside the loop out to the Liveable Forest.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think that since the bay is public and technically so was the blind, that the TP&WD is attacking from the harassment angle to make something stick.
> 
> I am not siding with the sorry arse who destroyed the blind by any means ..... just trying to be honest. Hopefully the TP&WD prevails.


There is a special statute against harassing hunters or trappers. But it says that you can't harass someone who is legally engaged in the process of hunting. So if somebody is out legally hunting, you can't come and raise hell with them about it.

I'm not so sure that statute applies. Building a blind may be part of the process. But once it's built, it's just sitting there and anyone can legally use it. So who, specifically, is the hunter being harassed by tearing the blind up? It can't be the people who built it, because everyone agrees that it doesn't belong to them, since it's on public property. It can't be some hypothetical wounded warriors who may come to hunt there someday.

I think it was a very low-life thing to do, especially considering who it was built to serve. But at the end of the day, I think the only thing the bad guy will be able to be charged with is littering.

BTW - what's going to happen if someone hunts in a "public" blind, gets poked by an exposed nail, and gets some terrible infection? If the builder retains some sort of ownership rights, then don't they retain the liability? They need to be careful what kind of legal doors they open up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Some of you are pretty dang entertaining I can say that much. And only a few of you have a clue as to what the deal is but everyone has an opinion for or against. Too funny. 

TH


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't duck hunt so really don't care......................aside from the purpose of which this blind was built and who it was intended to accommodate. THAT bothers me.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> LOL! Some of you are pretty dang entertaining I can say that much. And only a few of you have a clue as to what the deal is but everyone has an opinion for or against. Too funny.
> 
> TH


Heh. As long as I didn't give that impression. I'm sort of funny about waiting for facts before calling for a lynching. All I said was that even if they know who the guy is, and even if he did everything they say, they still may not be able to hang anything on him but littering.

But I'm guessing that blind didn't scatter itself over the flats. And if someone targeted a blind intended for handicapped people and/or wounded warriors? He's not getting invited to my next birthday party, with or without a criminal record.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

This all seems very fishy.... I hunt the area and there are constant problems with hunters/guides fighting over territory, so this doesnt suprise me. About every year I hear of a few blinds being destroyed by fire, saw or some other means. I suspect there to be a deeper issues here besides just a upset homeowner or hunter.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> There is a special statute against harassing hunters or trappers. But it says that you can't harass someone who is legally engaged in the process of hunting. So if somebody is out legally hunting, you can't come and raise hell with them about it.
> 
> I'm not so sure that statute applies. Building a blind may be part of the process. But once it's built, it's just sitting there and anyone can legally use it. So who, specifically, is the hunter being harassed by tearing the blind up? It can't be the people who built it, because everyone agrees that it doesn't belong to them, since it's on public property. It can't be some hypothetical wounded warriors who may come to hunt there someday.
> 
> ...


There are a half dozen post on a half dozen websites and THIS POST is the only Smart comment I have read! Hats off to you Sir and some green too.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

DUCK LIFE'S MATTER! Carry on!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

oh man, you guys are gonna love this, the guy that was accused, the very prominent PhD that was shown video'd by the accuser? WASN'T EVEN IN TOWN DURING THE SUPPOSED BLIND THRASHING...he was leading a research trip with a bunch of grad students doing fisheries work....

the accuser was seriously barking up the wrong tree on bad information (different boat!!) went and found the wrong guy, the PhD at his house, incorrectly accused him, accosted him and his family incorrectly, on video, without any evidence, and smeared him on Facebooks....

THEN!!! had the gall to get the game wardens involved, false accusations against an innocent man...

needless to say, the falsely accused is pizzed, the game wardens are pizzed, and miraculously, I can't find that thread on facebooks anymore....

someone got in trouble alright.....if you have solid evidence, instead of taking things into your own hands, alert the game wardens and let them sort out these things....if you don't have solid evidence, don't cry wolf...
snookered


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BWAHAHA!! You are right Snookered. The thread on the OGT Facebook page is gone!!!! 

I WAS RIGHT!!!!

(ok, has nothing to do with being right but it felt good to say that)


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> ...
> 
> BTW - what's going to happen if someone hunts in a "public" blind, gets poked by an exposed nail, and gets some terrible infection? If the builder retains some sort of ownership rights, then don't they retain the liability? They need to be careful what kind of legal doors they open up.


Interesting you wrote this. At least one picture I saw of the blind, it appeared it had been built with double headed nails, the type easy to remove. But the heads looked dangerous to me sticking out, just waiting to poke someone. (Hey, us old guys with thin skin get poked fairly easy)


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The official OGT statement:

Thanks to everyone for the incredible response to our latest reward poster concerning the destroyed duck blind. We have received substantial information and tips from many which we are now actively investigating. The concern the public has shown for this particular case has been overwhelming. TPWD, our Game Wardens, and OGT would like to express that your efforts are greatly appreciated. Our program depends on your support.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Snookered said:


> oh man, you guys are gonna love this, the guy that was accused, the very prominent PhD that was shown video'd by the accuser? WASN'T EVEN IN TOWN DURING THE SUPPOSED BLIND THRASHING...he was leading a research trip with a bunch of grad students doing fisheries work....
> 
> the accuser was seriously barking up the wrong tree on bad information (different boat!!) went and found the wrong guy, the PhD at his house, incorrectly accused him, accosted him and his family incorrectly, on video, without any evidence, and smeared him on Facebooks....
> 
> ...


Got a link?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

So either way I guess I originally read it wrong and it was not on private property? Well I still think whoever did it is still a pos especially if they knew what that particular blind was being used for but if not that guy videoing may now have some chit coming his way. Is it the new thing to carry insurance on y'alls bigger blinds? He might of. Lol


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Got a link?


no, no links....I talked to the falsely accused on the phone, and I talked to the head game warden on the phone yesterday....none of this second hand info from facebooks....

however, as mentioned by GT, it is under investigation and that's all the information they want getting out at this time...
snookered


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Snookered said:


> oh man, you guys are gonna love this, the guy that was accused, the very prominent PhD that was shown video'd by the accuser? WASN'T EVEN IN TOWN DURING THE SUPPOSED BLIND THRASHING...he was leading a research trip with a bunch of grad students doing fisheries work....
> 
> the accuser was seriously barking up the wrong tree on bad information (different boat!!) went and found the wrong guy, the PhD at his house, incorrectly accused him, accosted him and his family incorrectly, on video, without any evidence, and smeared him on Facebooks....
> 
> ...


Well..... this is gonna make for some awkward situations lol That's why I stayed out.


----------



## JoeintheBackyard (Sep 21, 2017)

Guide better hope he isn't sued for slander, anyone that knows Greg knew this was BS. The guides buddies were making a bunch of threats on FB that may end up getting them in trouble, folks were emailing his employer, discovery channel, and others to derail Greg's livelihood over a video from a guide that didn't see anything happen but heard from another guy that they saw a white majek with a yamaha on it from 500 yards away. Guide rides through the canals and see's Greg's boat at a later date and assumes it him, he had no idea though who he was accusing, Greg works hand and hand with TPWD on fishery related issues nearly daily and is a very respected and connected researcher.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Maybe the ducks did it??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Like some High School drama this is getting good quick!



Snookered said:


> oh man, you guys are gonna love this, the guy that was accused, the very prominent PhD that was shown video'd by the accuser? WASN'T EVEN IN TOWN DURING THE SUPPOSED BLIND THRASHING...he was leading a research trip with a bunch of grad students doing fisheries work....
> 
> the accuser was seriously barking up the wrong tree on bad information (different boat!!) went and found the wrong guy, the PhD at his house, incorrectly accused him, accosted him and his family incorrectly, on video, without any evidence, and smeared him on Facebooks....
> 
> ...





JoeintheBackyard said:


> Guide better hope he isn't sued for slander, anyone that knows Greg knew this was BS. The guides buddies were making a bunch of threats on FB that may end up getting them in trouble, folks were emailing his employer, discovery channel, and others to derail Greg's livelihood over a video from a guide that didn't see anything happen but heard from another guy that they saw a white majek with a yamaha on it from 500 yards away. Guide rides through the canals and see's Greg's boat at a later date and assumes it him, he had no idea though who he was accusing, Greg works hand and hand with TPWD on fishery related issues nearly daily and is a very respected and connected researcher.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I know there are some good guides out there, probably more good than bad, but it seems as if I read about a shady guide on this forum at least twice a month...some of these guys should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JoeintheBackyard said:


> Guide better hope he isn't sued for slander, anyone that knows Greg knew this was BS. The guides buddies were making a bunch of threats on FB that may end up getting them in trouble, folks were emailing his employer, discovery channel, and others to derail Greg's livelihood over a video from a guide that didn't see anything happen but heard from another guy that they saw a white majek with a yamaha on it from 500 yards away. Guide rides through the canals and see's Greg's boat at a later date and assumes it him, he had no idea though who he was accusing, Greg works hand and hand with TPWD on fishery related issues nearly daily and is a very respected and connected researcher.


Wow! What was the guides name that was falsely accusing?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Bunch of high school Harrietâ€™s on here that have no idea whatâ€™s going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

JoeintheBackyard said:


> Guide better hope he isn't sued for slander, anyone that knows Greg knew this was BS. The guides buddies were making a bunch of threats on FB that may end up getting them in trouble, folks were emailing his employer, discovery channel, and others to derail Greg's livelihood over a video from a guide that didn't see anything happen but heard from another guy that they saw a white majek with a yamaha on it from 500 yards away. Guide rides through the canals and see's Greg's boat at a later date and assumes it him, he had no idea though who he was accusing, Greg works hand and hand with TPWD on fishery related issues nearly daily and is a very respected and connected researcher.


Slander is the spoken word. This is a case of Libel...the written word. It was published all over social media, in writting. it is Libel. much easier to convict than slander.

I still find it odd that OGT is involved and that they suddenly pull the comment once they found out the guy falsely accused has a PhD. Something ain't right about this whole story.


----------



## JoeintheBackyard (Sep 21, 2017)

fishinguy said:


> Wow! What was the guides name that was falsely accusing?


Ben Mallon

*
*


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BTW... My son and I are headed down to Rockport tomorrow Night. Hoping to get some duck hunting in if there are any "unclaimed" shorelines left on St. Joseph Island


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Bunch of high school Harrietâ€™s on here that have no idea whatâ€™s going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You've been around here long enough to know there is no surprise in that. The uninformed and unintelligent somehow find it impossible to keep quiet.


----------



## JoeintheBackyard (Sep 21, 2017)

Timemachine said:


> Slander is the spoken word. This is a case of Libel...the written word. It was published all over social media, in writting. it is Libel. much easier to convict than slander.
> 
> I still find it odd that OGT is involved and that they suddenly pull the comment once they found out the guy falsely accused has a PhD. Something ain't right about this whole story.


OGT hasn't pulled anything off what they have asked from the beginning, OGT didn't get involved until after the guide posted the video of the confrontation which tells you they know the accused didn't do it. The guide has crawfished and removed stuff from social media including the video, but the damage is done and every post you see you have idiots regurgitating the same BS they saw via the video. Greg is ****** over the accusations, he has many veterans in his family and to be associated with the act that was done is upsetting to him. He wasn't in town when this happened and was in fact with several students doing research out in the field, he's been cleared by LE and he may have even helped get OGT involved.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Bunch of high school Harrietâ€™s on here that have no idea whatâ€™s going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


People make the statements but then make no effort to enlighten us.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

weimtrainer said:


> . The uninformed and unintelligent somehow find it impossible to keep quiet.


Green to you for that one!!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

weimtrainer said:


> You've been around here long enough to know there is no surprise in that. The uninformed and unintelligent somehow find it impossible to keep quiet.


I just find it laughable and sad that people are convicting a man on an Internet forum that have no idea whatâ€™s going on down here. Itâ€™s ignorance. Iâ€™d even venture to guess that most accusers donâ€™t even know what the body of water looks like down here where the incident occurred. 
If I was the falsely accused Iâ€™d take all these ignorant people to the cleaners. 
If you donâ€™t know what youâ€™re talking about and youâ€™re a stupid person itâ€™s best to keep quiet versus opening your mouth and removing all doubt about your lack of intelligence. We donâ€™t need a grand jury on here convicting people that are mostly from Harris county or over a 3 hour drive from here. Trust me, you donâ€™t have a clue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

The court of public opinion created by social media etc is a rough place that has ruined many a career on bad information.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

weimtrainer said:


> You've been around here long enough to know there is no surprise in that. The uninformed and unintelligent somehow find it impossible to keep quiet.


Now you are talking about my ex MIL...


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Gulfgoose said:


> The court of public opinion created by social media etc is a rough place that has ruined many a career on bad information.


I dont even duck hunt and know very little about it. But this post above sums up 2017 pretty much IMO.

Again, not a duck hunter and first thing I thought was, " sucks, but think its public property, putting it out there, anyone can use it". I am sure you guys have a code not to, but not everyone gets that email so it happens. This from an outside observer.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

To be honest my first thought on reading the OP was this is nothing more than another Guide versus JQ Public (or another guide) fight over "My Spot" and it's a shame TPWD Game Wardens are spending time on this ignorance.

And while the jury is still out that seems like the most likely scenario to me.

As much as I hate to say it it is time to put a stop to blind building in public water. There are just too many people competing for the available spots to do this anymore.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Dang, last year when I asked about 2 blinds that were burned down I was made fun of and my post was deleted. I guess I should have mentioned that they were wheelchair accessible.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

JoshJ said:


> Dang, last year when I asked about 2 blinds that were burned down I was made fun of and my post was deleted. I guess I should have mentioned that they were wheelchair accessible.


But did you wrongly and publicly accuse a man that couldnâ€™t have committed the crime on Facebook and other public venues effectively smearing him and his reputation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

seaox 230c said:


> to be honest my first thought on reading the op was this is nothing more than another guide versus jq public (or another guide) fight over "my spot" and it's a shame tpwd game wardens are spending time on this ignorance.
> 
> And while the jury is still out that seems like the most likely scenario to me.
> 
> As much as i hate to say it it is time to put a stop to blind building in public water. There are just too many people competing for the available spots to do this anymore.





joshj said:


> dang, last year when i asked about 2 blinds that were burned down i was made fun of and my post was deleted. I guess i should have mentioned that they were wheelchair accessible.


this !!!!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is like a car wreck. You know it's going to be bad, but you just can't take your eyes off of it!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

See my only post on this thread, well, other than this one. 

TH


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

JoeintheBackyard said:


> Guide better hope he isn't sued for slander, anyone that knows Greg knew this was BS. The guides buddies were making a bunch of threats on FB that may end up getting them in trouble, folks were emailing his employer, discovery channel, and others to derail Greg's livelihood over a video from a guide that didn't see anything happen but heard from another guy that they saw a white majek with a yamaha on it from 500 yards away. Guide rides through the canals and see's Greg's boat at a later date and assumes it him, he had no idea though who he was accusing, Greg works hand and hand with TPWD on fishery related issues nearly daily and is a very respected and connected researcher.


exactly....not only did the accuser pick an innocent man, they picked the wrong innocent man...Greg has vets in his family, and has donated to that same cause...

and yes, all those threats on facebooks may get some people in trouble...it's too often social media acts as judge and jury with no or incorrect information, and it's just not right...hopefully some folks are paying attention...
snookered


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Snookered said:


> exactly....not only did the accuser pick an innocent man, they picked the wrong innocent man...Greg has vets in his family, and has donated to that same cause...
> 
> and yes, all those threats on facebooks may get some people in trouble...it's too often social media acts as judge and jury with no or incorrect information, and it's just not right...hopefully some folks are paying attention...
> snookered


Are you sure this did not happen 40 years ago? No witnesses or case


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Iâ€™ll be glad when you they finally ban blinds on public property. You shouldnâ€™t make a living off a public resource.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Speaking of going Blind...


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Flyingvranch said:


> This thread is like a car wreck. You know it's going to be bad, but you just can't take your eyes off of it!


Dadgum rubberneckers!!! Is it too late to make some popcorn?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Aquafowler said:


> Iâ€™ll be glad when you they finally ban blinds on public property. You shouldnâ€™t make a living off a public resource.


So you're against commercial fishing/shrimping/crabbing/oystering? So you're against all guided fishing/hunting trips? Because all game animals are publically owned.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkU said:


> Speaking of going Blind...


 Man, did you really have to do that? I thought you gave up looking at those type of things. Not that there is anything wrong with that......

Marcie said the counseling worked and you were cured. I sure hope she didn't waste all that money.:brew2:


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

If all game animals are publicly owned explain high fences to me.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

I was just going to leave it at that but I canâ€™t help myself. Commercial fishermen donâ€™t put up objects that prohibit me from enjoying my sport. Whenâ€™s the last time a fishing guide said you canâ€™t fish here because I built a fish blind?


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Iâ€™m going to show my ignorance and someone please explain the difference...
First, I love to duck hunt and have hunted in friends blinds that are in the bay. I have also sat many mornings in the marsh on a bucket!

So here is my question...

Why is it legal to build a blind on public waters for duck hunting, but not legal to build a blind or place a tree stand on public property for deer hunting?

I honestly donâ€™t know the answer and that is why I am asking. To me, they are both owned by us the tax payers, so I see no difference...


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

Aquafowler said:


> If all game animals are publicly owned explain high fences to me.


This should answer that for you.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2017/02/liberte-austin/truth-high-fence-hunting/

Also, the topic of duck blinds on public land has been a hot topic at TPWD public meetings in the past and I suspect will continue to be. Last year, the state passed legislation to prohibit "permanent blinds" on Caddo Lake because of these arguments. Anyway, I don't want to be part of the ******* contest here, but I think I see what the future holds on this issue.

EDIT: My mistake, it was 2016 when the blinds were outlawed at Caddo.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Animals are feral-many people are stupid, if not most. I think that answers two of the questions above.


----------

